# amano shrimps trying to get out of water!



## iamdixen

Hey guys, I recently upgraded to a bigger tank and have moved all my fish including my vampire shrimp with no problem except for the amano shrimps. The move went pretty smoothly because the fish are swimming happily and my vampire shrimp is still doing his thing waving at me. But the amano shrimps for some reason did not like it when I put them in the tank. I acclimated 3 of them for about 45 mins and then when I released them, they were swimming around the tank and it seemed like they were trying to get out of the new tank. Water params are fine, I also used all the aquarium stuff in my old one including filters, air bubble, driftwood, big pebbles and plants. The only thing that I left out in the old tank was the gravel and I purchased a rock for decoration in my old fish tank. At first I though maybe the rock that I bought had something in it that was irritating my amanos, but then I realized that I have a vampire shrimp that is actually hiding underneath it. I'm really stumped right now and I want to move my amanos to the bigger tank so I can finally empty the old tank(leaking) and have them all in the new tank. Any suggestions and answers will be much appreciated.

Oh btw, I took a picture of the rock, don't know if it will help though. 
Thank you!








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## susankat

Can we have the exact readings and not just good.


----------



## iamdixen

susankat said:


> Can we have the exact readings and not just good.



LOL. Sorry bout that. 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and 10 nitrate....


----------



## susankat

Parameters look good, it could have been just stressed from the move. It can happen.

The rock looks like texas holey rock, if it is it will raise your ph so keep an eye out for that.


----------



## James0816

Could be normal behavior. It's perfectly normal for the shrimp to swim around when placed in new tanks.

Another possibility...you have a female and she's ready to breed. She'll release hormones which drive the males crazy until they find her. ;o)


----------



## Gizmo

My Amanos like swimming around near the surface and then nose-diving down to the bottom of the tank, skimming along the wall of the tank. It looks like they're trying to escape, but I've seen my RCS in my 10 gallon do that as well. I think it's just shrimps being shrimpy.


----------

